

Ask HN: How do you delete a post? - jkuria

I did a search and found this post but I don't see any edit button around posts.
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=402
======
jeroen
It's there, but it disappears after a certain time.

~~~
jkuria
How do you make it re-appear?

